# Newest Acquisitions



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Came away from an Auction in Newark with two Rifles.

Marlin 336 - 35 Rem. Believe it was manufactured in 1959. Never been fired, came with original box, hang tag, Lyman sight, spur hammer, leather strap. 

Winchester Model 1907 - .351 caliber manufacture date 1956.

Wondering if the 1907 is deer legal.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Like the Marlin.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice finds good luck with them


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Both nice buys and both excellent rifles. The 07 looks to be in very nice shape. A lot of them don't have a high round count but were police or prison guns and finish is usually a little rough. I know a couple guys over in WVa that have them that have been passed down from time of purchase and haven't had 100rds through them yet. Marlin is a goody too, with bonus of Lyman sight.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

If it's a straight walled cartridge' it's legal.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

.357 cal. to .50 cal straight wall.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Both very nice


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The .351sl Win is close to a rimless .357mg and legal Ohio deer caliber. In original series the rifle was chambered in 32sl & 35sl that were not as powerful. The largest caliber in the series was the .401sl win. Win also had similar design in 03 in 22cal but it was chambered for 22 Win Automatic. It was to keep black powder 22rf out of them which would foul them up. It wasn't popular and was brought out in 22lr as model 63. The 07 and 63 stayed in production until late 50s. The 351 was the only CF that sold mostly due to police & military sales. France was suppose to have bought some for their Air Corps in WW1.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

See the Marlin running around $600 plus up in CLE area. Never heard of the 351! Keeping them or are you trading them away to get another Smith?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The 35Rems have grown a cult following. I think because it is the only cartridge left in Remington rimless series of cartridges that ammo is still available for. The Rem 25, 30 & 32 were rimless versions of Win 25/35, 30/30 & 32sp. Winchester didn't have a 35cal in the class and the 35Rem has a good rep for deer & black bear. The older model Rem rifles 14,8,141 & 81 are already quasi collector items. The JM Marlins are now into the same market since Remington took over Marlin and ruined the line. Some other rifles were made in 35Rem and are scarce. Most any are worth a premium compared to same model in more common chambering.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> See the Marlin running around $600 plus up in CLE area. Never heard of the 351! Keeping them or are you trading them away to get another Smith?


Look up the Winchester Model 1907. Has some interesting history. As with anything, depends on which way the wind blows.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

One of the hot shot Federal Agents used a Win 07 in shoot out with Vern Stevens. Stevens was a prohibition mobster that was known for his skill with Thompson SMG. He lost out to the 351 Win.
Police models were equipped with 10shot mags.


----------

